# HELP!!! Can't install justice!



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was trying to install jrummys justice rom and whenever I tried it gave me an error saying that there is a "kernel error" now idk what the hell that means, just that it won't work. Right now I am on apex rc2 which is the 596 update. What do I need to do to make this work?


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

You need to SBF back to Froyo to install Justice. Its a CM based rom, it runs off of the Froyo kernel.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Gotcha thanks for the reply


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

No problem. Good luck.


----------

